# Apples, Apples Everywhere Need Ideas



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

We have 6 of what we believe to be McIntosh apple trees and they are LOADED with apples. I know McIntosh apples are good for fresh eating and for applesauce but does anyone have any other ideas of what I can make with them? There is a limit to how many apples I can eat or how much applesauce I can tolerate before I go mad. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you have a dehydrator? Dehydrated apple slices make a great treat. I store mine in quart mason jars. Fruit leathers are easy and tasty as well.

http://NCHFP.uga.edu/how/can2_fruit.html has good recipes for Apple Pie Filling and apple butter.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pie
















and ice cream....James


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

apple pie filling, apple jelly, apple butter, canned apples (I use them for apple crisp)


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

My mom always made baked apples with McIntosh. Slice around the middle, scoop out the seeds so there is a little well, put in butter and brown sugar and bake. I suspect 350 and she'd put them in the oven as we sat down for dinner and they'd be ready when we were done. We had them with yogurt, as she was too health conscious to have ice cream in the house!

I have never canned apples, but saw directions recently for canning 1/2 apples, was thinking they'd be great heated up with some brown sugar as above.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

A jar of apple butter, a bag of dehydrated apple slices sprinkled with cinnamon sugar before dehydrating, and a jar or apple pie jam would make a nice Christmas gift.

Look into chutney recipes too, they usually call for a few. 

What about pressing them to make apple cider? If you ask around you can probably find out who has a cider press. (In our part of the world there is an Amish guy who will press your apples for you in exchange for a percentage of the cider. You just have to bring your apples and empty gallon jugs!) you can then freeze or can the apple cider for long term storage.


----------



## Bethany89 (Aug 5, 2011)

We can apple butter, applesauce, apple rings, apple jelly, and dehydrated rings.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Apple jelly,apple butter and canned pie filling.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's last year thread on apple ideas:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...amilies/458424-favorite-ways-use-apples~.html


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks everybody! So many great ideas I can hardly wait until the apples are fully ripe.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

1 bushel of apples makes 2-3 gallons of cider, which can be frozen or canned. Its so good in the middle of winter after hunting, or ice fishing!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Freezer space? Core slice and freeze until you come up with ideas! Peel if you're freezing for pie.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Wendy said:


> apple pie filling, apple jelly, apple butter, canned apples (I use them for apple crisp)


 
Wendy, can you tell me how you do the apples that you can for apple crisp?


----------

